# Waders for cold weather



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Just purchased a pair of 1,000 Thinsulate waders from Rodmaker's Shop for $113.00 and change. Being an old(?) fellow as I am, if these don't keep me warm when Steelie fishing then I guess it is time to put the noodle rod away and wait for warm weather. OK, that is all I have to say. Bill


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I got myself a pair of 1000 grams thinsulate trapping waders from Cabelas last year. These things are the most rugged pair of waders I have ever had. They are a little stiff and kinda hard to walk in if you have a long walk but they do keep you warm. I do a little bit of trapping and a lot of waterfowl hunting and they are great for that. If I have a long walk to get to my hunting spot I usually pack them in and put them on when I get to my spot.


----------



## Gotravel (Apr 11, 2004)

Buddy If you are still cold in 1000 grams, you might think about looking at a fleece liner. They should keep the cold away from your body and you a lot warmer. Always make sure you eat before you fish. A little fuel in the stove keeps the fire going. Mike


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Are your waders neoprene? I have a pair of 4mm neoprene that I use for fishing in the winter. They work just fine even if the water has ice on it. I just wish that I could keep my hands warmer in below freezing weather. Wet fingers and 10 degree weather just do not mix.


----------



## Gotravel (Apr 11, 2004)

Cold hands can shorten any day. Your nose and fingers are exposed to the wind and water and it can get difficult. We fished every week last winter in the Mad except for two. Thats a lot of ice in the rod guides. I always wear golves with the fingers tips cut off. There's a lot on the market but I cut my own. I carry an extra pair in case they get wet. Wet fingers are really cold so try using the small hand warmers in a pocket and take short breaks. Idle hands get colder. These little chemical warmers can really extend a days fishing. 
I use 3.5 mil neoprene with no problem. If I'm fishing deeper water all day, I find I can get a little cooler and chilled by the end of day. Layers can really help. I nick named one fellow we fish with scout. Seems he always finds a way test my legs by hiking miles to the next hole. The 3.5 mil are great walking waders. I fished this past Wed and managed a 12 and 15 inch Brown. Best day in a while. It's about time to put the baot in storage I guess. Can't wait for the snow! Mike


----------

